# too low to mount horns???



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

I really want to use horns.... the problem is on my truck the passenger side has a huge blower box and pretty much everything behing the glove box sits below the dash itself..... especially on the far right where the motor would need to go........ now my question is how low can I go down with a horn? I know the top of the mouth needs to be flush with the bottom of the dash but I could remake the bottom panel to bring it down to the horn..... I just dont know what to expect with the horns firing at my shins.... angled up would help but thats a no no as well..... any ideas?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

pictures would help.

you can also push them back towards the firewall if that will help.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, just pretty much everything behind the face of the dash is 4"s lower than the face so no where to go except for down or angled up..... like I mentioned it willl be fairly simple to extend the face of the dash down tho


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

what if you cut the kicks and move the motor into the kick area? I had to do that on my escape. the heater motor was right in the middle of the passenger area. moving the HLCD motor over 3" made all the difference.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

What kind of truck is it?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

also which horns are you using? Mini bodies you can usually cut into the kick panel and move the motor out into the fender to get clearance and added width.

full bodies you can just flip the horn over so the driver hangs down on the bottom instead of the top


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

well... tried to take pics but camera died as soon as I tried to snap 1, lol. It's a jeep wrangler... mini horns may work but will still have to bring dash down a lil.... No way full bodies will fit I don't think. I'm telling ya, not even room for bodies unless I bring the dash down some not counting the motor. The ac junk is all the way up to the face of the dash and hangs down 3-4" lower.... pretty much all the way across.... I will try to take pics later....


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

well, finally took pics!!!! and forgot that I have to have a photobucket or something that I don't have lol..... been a while since I tried to post pics.... I think my best bet is going to be to pick up a couple mini bodies and play


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

this is close


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

blower motor resistor location - JeepForum.com


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I can see your problem. might have to do what you wanted intially and lower the mount by 4". the dash looks high enough that even a 4" lower mounting of the horn will be high enough.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

minbari said:


> I can see your problem. might have to do what you wanted intially and lower the mount by 4". the dash looks high enough that even a 4" lower mounting of the horn will be high enough.


Thanks!!! 

Also, ignore the arrows in the last pic..... these are just pics that I'm finding on google.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

wait till some more guys chime in here. There are a couple guys with alot of horn experience on here.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

not a good car for horns but loud being a conv with big tires so I want the output of horns!!!!!! lol


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

what are you going to pair them with? horns do get loud on very little power, but you need a midbass or multiple midbasses to take advantage of that sensitivity.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

8" pro audio of some sort is my plan


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

seems like you are on the right path then. Some people come on here thinking about using a low sensitivity 6.5" or even a 4", lol.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe I should start a new thread but out of curiosity.... why cant horns angle up? I know its a no no but just curious to why if both sides were even.... slight angle would give me some flexability


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I think it has to do with how the horns disperse laterally. if you angle up, it will rotate the sound field.

someone else will probably be able to explain better. maybe it does no harm at all, for all I know, lol.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

corcraft said:


> Maybe I should start a new thread but out of curiosity.... why cant horns angle up? I know its a no no but just curious to why if both sides were even.... slight angle would give me some flexability


if you are primarily concerned with just volume/output you could angle the horns up slightly

The reason you typically do not want to do this beaming. The horn will beam its energy directly at you and the flared transition at the top of the horn will be terminated abruptly into whatever is above it, instead of making a smother transition to integrate into the dash.
when you integrate it well, the dash basically becomes an extension of the horn

so if precise staging and imaging isnt of any real concern, then yes you will gain some flexibility in angling them upwards. depending on how drastic it is, it may actually work out better for you

an actual similar example is--im not tall by any means. 5'9 with the right shoes on....but my car stages at or just below eye level for me. many people taller than me, says it stages eye level for them, closer to rear view mirror.
My wife is 5'5--she always complains it stages low. I had someone who was 5'1 listen and she complained that it staged at or near the middle of the dash...
so they were getting alot of the direct energy off the horn and being able to localize the sound more


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> if you are primarily concerned with just volume/output you could angle the horns up slightly
> 
> The reason you typically do not want to do this beaming. The horn will beam its energy directly at you and the flared transition at the top of the horn will be terminated abruptly into whatever is above it, instead of making a smother transition to integrate into the dash.
> when you integrate it well, the dash basically becomes an extension of the horn
> ...


good read!!! thanks for the input!!!! I guess I will have to just bite the bullet, buy some and play..... because imaging and staging are as or more important to me than output... Just in this application output is hard to get and horns would be awesome "I think" but making them fit will be a lil tricky..... either dropped low or angled up, I just need to play.... any lines on mini bodies for cheap? lol.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

hard to tell from those pictures, but if you can push the horns forward, toward the firewall, you can limit some of the issues with direct radiation too. you just have to make a piece of cardboard to couple the top of the horn with the bottom of the dash.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

minbari said:


> hard to tell from those pictures, but if you can push the horns forward, toward the firewall, you can limit some of the issues with direct radiation too. you just have to make a piece of cardboard to couple the top of the horn with the bottom of the dash.


That would be exactly what I'd do. 

Kelvin


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

corcraft said:


>


it looks to me like if you push an MH horn out wide it would tuck in and kind of wrap around and hug the blower casing as it curves back under the dash towards the blower motor.

Eric


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wouldn't he have to do the same for the driver's side? They should both be at the same distance from the floor? I would think pedal clearance and room for your feet would be minimal. 

I would look into using the MH and cut into the side of the blower case if possible. You could fiberglass or use a cld tile to seal the case where you cut it.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually. .. after looking at it better that is a diff year model jeep. Mine is like the 1st link I posted. I did post that picture so its my bad. I had trouble finding under dash jeep pics and dont have a photo bucket account. Thanks everyone for all of your help. Im going to watch the classifieds for some mini bodies and play from there. Is 1 better than the other iirc the newer style mounted from a hard angle using a reflector.... I may be wrong but I think I rremember they changed the driver mounting thru the years.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

corcraft said:


> Actually. .. after looking at it better that is a diff year model jeep. Mine is like the 1st link I posted. I did post that picture so its my bad. I had trouble finding under dash jeep pics and dont have a photo bucket account. Thanks everyone for all of your help. Im going to watch the classifieds for some mini bodies and play from there. Is 1 better than the other iirc the newer style mounted from a hard angle using a reflector.... I may be wrong but I think I rremember they changed the driver mounting thru the years.



They are available new also if interested contact me.

There were two Mh horns the CD1E version which what is still currently used and the CD2 version for larger drivers. The CD2 version hade and angled entry and the driver mounted parallel with the KP, the CD1E / current version uses a 90 degree reflector with the driver wraped back around to the front to minimize depth. The current MH is good up to a 4" diameter driver or so with 2 on 3" centers bolt pattern.

Eric


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Sent u an email Eric. .. thanks


----------

